# Something incredebly intresting



## PrivyCheese (Mar 9, 2011)

I was doing some work in a church today, in front of the church runs a street literally paved with glass. Back in the late sixties/ early seventies the city of Baltimore experimented with mixing bits of glass with asphalt. I enclosed some pictures of the shards of glass in the street. I found one piece that showed some embosseing. 

   I was wondering do any of you remember somewhere in your city they may have tried this. As a young boy I remember many streets like this. Now I believe its the last one left. The actual section of street is only ablout a 1/4 mile long. 

   You know there had to be something in there that was a keeper!

   Here is the church


----------



## PrivyCheese (Mar 9, 2011)

A close up shot of the glass/asphalt


----------



## PrivyCheese (Mar 9, 2011)

another


----------



## PrivyCheese (Mar 9, 2011)

another...notice the embosseing...might be hard to see ...I'll try


----------



## PrivyCheese (Mar 9, 2011)

a shot of the street


----------



## PrivyCheese (Mar 9, 2011)

I akso took some shots of some great houses here in the city.


----------



## PrivyCheese (Mar 9, 2011)

^


----------



## old.s.bottles (Mar 9, 2011)

Its not the last street like that, Ive seen it before in an abandoned development area. It isn't quite as pretty as that tho.


----------



## PrivyCheese (Mar 9, 2011)

I was referring to the fact that its one of the last in this city, thats why I asked if it had been done in anyone else's. I guess it isnt as interesting as I thought.


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 9, 2011)

I saw a asphalt walking path down in the Montego Bay area of Ocean City that had lots of glass in it and was quite pretty to look at.


----------



## Plumbata (Mar 9, 2011)

Glassphalt, nice... [8D]

 Never heard of or seen such a thing, thanks for the interesting info and pictures!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 10, 2011)

I've heard of, but not seen this done,...(also old tires)...I think it's pretty cool. I like this one. Could you tell what it was?


----------



## sandchip (Mar 10, 2011)

Way cool!  Great masonry and stonework in those old buildings too.


----------



## rraack (Mar 10, 2011)

There is a church, The Kirtland Temple, in Kirtland, OH just east of Cleveland that has old china, ceramics and old glass as part of it's external structure. I'll try to remember to photograph it if I'm out that way. The members of the Church collected broken dishes and glass to be put in the plaster so that the temple would be more beautiful. When the temple was finished, the plaster on the outside of the temple sparkled when the sun shone upon it.


----------



## PrivyCheese (Mar 10, 2011)

Joe, couldnt make out what the embosseing read. I was there the day before and the sun was out. It gave the street a "sparkle" effect. Pretty cool. I stood there looking for what seemed a half hour or so. Most pieces were really small. There were some bigger then a quater but no embosseing. But you know there had to be some good bottles in there. Heck people are pulling some good ones out of the recycle bin these days. No telling what went in there back in the late seventies.

   I must say, Baltimore on a whole gets a pretty bad rap, but if you know where to look you can find some real beauty.
 Not to mention some great bottles. I remember as a young boy there were several streets in the city that were covered with this "glassphalt" Most have been repaved since. This is one of if not the last one in Baltimore. There probably was a study done I would guess as to the effectiveness, longevity etc. on the "glassphalt". If it exsisted, I would like to see it.


----------

